# [solved] x11-wm/e not found

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ein dickes Problem: Nachdem ich revdep-rebuild aufrufe, meint das Skript immer es müsse unter anderem auch X11-wm/e emergen. Leider existiert bei mir kein solchen ebuild:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-wm/e"

benötigt wird dieses von

```
/usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/battery/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                           

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/clock/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                             

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_applications/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                 

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_borders/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                      

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_clientlist/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                   

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_colors/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                       

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_desk/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                         

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_desklock/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                     

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_desks/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_dialogs/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                      

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_display/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                      

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_dpms/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                         

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_engine/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                       

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_exebuf/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                       

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_fonts/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_icon_theme/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                   

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_imc/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                          

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_intl/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                         

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_keybindings/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                  

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                              

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_menus/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_mime/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                         

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_mousebindings/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_mouse_cursor/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                 

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_mouse/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_paths/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_performance/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                  

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_profiles/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                     

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_screensaver/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                  

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_shelves/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                      

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_startup/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                      

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_theme/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_transitions/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                  

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_wallpaper/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                    

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_window_display/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                               

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_window_focus/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                 

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_window_manipulation/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                          

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/conf_winlist/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                      

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                           

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/dropshadow/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                        

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/exebuf/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                            

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/fileman/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                           

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/ibar/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                              

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/ibox/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                              

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/layout/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                            

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/pager/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                             

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/start/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                             

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/temperature/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                       

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/winlist/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                           

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/wizard/linux-gnu-i686/module.so -> x11-wm/e                                            

 *   /usr/lib/enlightenment/preload/e_precache.so -> x11-wm/e                       
```

Auch bei dem unmergen von enlightenment gibt portage einen Fehler aus:

```
Couldn't find 'null/enlightenment' to unmerge
```

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee? Ich bin echt ratlos!

HolodocLast edited by HoloDoc on Mon Mar 01, 2010 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

x11-wm/e ist normalerweise nur über ein overlay verfügbar. Hast du mal mit layman rumgespielt und E17 ausprobiert?

----------

## HoloDoc

jo das kann sein, ist dann aber schon lange her. Danke schon mal für deine Antwort

Ich glaube damals wollte ich unte rkde 3.5 optische Effekte haben (3d-Cube-desktop, Fenster wegbrennen, etc.)

Ich habe jedoch nichts an den Einstellungen geändert und layman hat immer noch die Overlays:

englightenment ( /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment)

und sunrise ( /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise)

allerdings wenn ich layman -l ins terminal eingebe, listet der mir keine Overlays auf.

Wie bekomme ich nu dieses Paket wieder weg?

----------

## papahuhn

Dann füge es mal wieder ein (layman -a enlightenment) und deinstallier es, wenn du es eh nicht brauchst.

----------

## firefly

versuch es mal mit 

```
emerge --unmerge x11-wm/e
```

 denn x11-wm/e ist der paketname von dem paket was du deinstallieren möchtest und nicht enlightenment

----------

## HoloDoc

@firefly: leider hat auch das nicht geholfen. Dann kommt oben genannter Fehler:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-wm/e"
```

Ich hab es nun so lösen können:

```

nano -w /var/lib/portage/world 

```

Dort habe ich dann alle nicht mehr benötigten Pakete rausgeschmissen

Danach

```

emerge --newuse --update --deep --verbose --tree world

```

bis alles erfolgreich compiliert wurde.

Nun:

```

emerge --depclean

```

Um alle nicht mehr benötigten Pakete zu entfernen (u.a. hat er mir dann auch x11-wm/e entfernt)

Und zum Schluss natürlich

```

revdep-rebuild

```

Aber vielen Dank euch allen!!!

----------

